
100 things that are broken, according to HN - gregjor
I compiled this list from HN news article titles that claimed something was broken.<p>Everything<p>TV<p>Java and Python sorting algorithm<p>OSX memory management<p>Hiring<p>HTTP<p>The internet<p>Email<p>Math.random in V8<p>Some links<p>The string type<p>Google&#x27;s hiring process<p>Web development workflow<p>EC2 firewall<p>RNG<p>SSL<p>The ocean<p>Email forwarding<p>Sleep<p>WhatsApp<p>Bookmarks<p>Bitcrypt<p>The patent system<p>Breaking news<p>POSIX close(2)<p>Scientific peer review<p>Your Tumblr<p>systemd<p>Your wireless router<p>Nearly all binary search and merge sorts<p>OpenGL<p>Bread<p>Maven<p>HN submissions system<p>Your Docker image<p>iOS 8.0.1<p>VirtualBox<p>OpenSSL&#x27;s implementation of DSA<p>Airport security<p>Facebook<p>The War on Drugs<p>Diablo III economy<p>All the crypto code you&#x27;ve ever written<p>Web development<p>Unicode in Python<p>Go packaging<p>DNS in OSX 10.10<p>Agile<p>Interviews<p>Security of USB<p>Mac App Store DRM<p>HTML &lt;a&gt; element<p>Your business<p>The venture capital model<p>CMS<p>RC4 in TLS (kind of)<p>GSM encryption<p>Visa and MasterCard security<p>Google&#x27;s design process<p>Silicon Valley<p>java.nio.file.WatchService, on Linux<p>Employee equity<p>East New York<p>Language learning<p>DCI in Ruby<p>Logout in Ruby on Rails<p>Performance tools<p>India&#x27;s higher education system<p>Copyright<p>Algorithm development<p>GitHub&#x27;s language detection<p>Shopping<p>HN flagging system<p>Google App Engine<p>Photo uploading<p>US justice system<p>Outlook<p>Our pricing model<p>RC4 in TLS<p>The calorie<p>Online dating<p>Bitcoin<p>Tech journalism<p>Firebug<p>California&#x27;s jaywalking law<p>Wireless<p>Browsers<p>Your online WYSIWYG editor<p>Skype for Windows<p>NBC&#x27;s Olympics coverage<p>The payments industry<p>Someone&#x27;s iPad<p>The App Store business model<p>Hollywood<p>The 30-day free trial<p>America&#x27;s meritocracy<p>Continental Airlines funnel<p>Advertising in mobile games<p>Flash ads<p>PayPal
======
fhood
I don't know, after "everything" the rest of these seem redundant.

------
cdaringe
We have an excellent community of self reflection and idealism. Part of that
exploration is revealing our own faults from within. If nothing's perfect,
everything is broken (ok, kinda!). The list is both a bummer and to be
celebrated. Thanks for publishing!

~~~
galfarragem
Nitpick: Everything but God. By definition God (for believers) is perfect.

~~~
Jugurtha
Well, then, one only needs to believe something is perfect for it to be so in
their mind. It doesn't have to be God.

------
fitzwatermellow
This really calls for one of those "trend forecaster"-style four quadrant
diagrams: broken / unbroken on one axis, fixable / unfixable on the other ;)

------
JSeymourATL
Problems are Goldmines: The world's biggest problems are the world's biggest
business opportunities>
[http://peterdiamandis.tumblr.com/post/128046793118/problems-...](http://peterdiamandis.tumblr.com/post/128046793118/problems-
are-goldmines)

------
elabftw
The ocean is broken ?!!! Damned !

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
Yep, sadly it is.
[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=The+ocean+is+broken](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=The+ocean+is+broken)

~~~
andyana
How is it broken? Have waves ceased waving? Have swimmers stopped swimming?
The hyperbole is tiresome and detracts from solving the problems.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Fish have stopped fishing. That's a fairly big deal.

~~~
andyana
We should do the same.

------
bluesilver07
What would make this list even better is adding links to the relevant HN
articles.

------
mrfusion
What's wrong with the python sorting algorithm?

~~~
Lordarminius
Whats wrong with Whatsapp?

------
smt88
I don't enjoy using any of these. Great job, HN!

------
mrfusion
Have any of these been fixed yet? Maybe flash ads?

